# Интересное поведение разработчиков Gentoo....

## brezblock

Кто владеет английским, может прочитать пост тут:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-795069.html

В двух словах:

Был открыт баг: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=286017

По поводу пустяковой(?) проблемы: sudo ебилд теперь _завязан_ на nano. Т.е. visudo теперь жестко работает только с nano. После плясок с бубуном -- можно заставить работать с переменной окружения $EDITOR.

Возник диалог с девелопером ебилда. Реакция которого на каментарии была весьма не адекватной:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Okay. Now I'm seriously *tired* and *pissed off* and I'm going to say "bye" to
> 
> politically correctness and politeness.
> ...

 

После чего тред был заблокирован.

Лично мене не нравится не столько то, что на баг положили, а блокирование дискуссии в принципе. И разделение на _Богов_ разработчиков Gentoo и _смертных_ юзеров.

----------

## fank

так а где собственно источник обсуждения?

баг?

он недоступен уже

в любом случае, разработчик поступил некрасиво, но мало ли чего может быть на душе у человека...

----------

## andrik

Аналогичная ситуация. Нашел серьезный баг в MySQL, связался сначала с разработчиками MySQL, по ходу дела выяснилось, что проблема таки специфична для Gentoo из-за накладываемых патчей. Написал баг репорт в bugs.gentoo.org, думал чем-то кому-то помогу, а меня послали куда-то опять на апстрим..

Думаете я после этого еще хоть один багрепорт им отправлю? Я думаю, что нет..

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289993

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *andrik wrote:*   

>  а меня послали куда-то опять на апстрим...

 

Разработчик патча - Percona, к ним и послали. Так что все правильно.

----------

## andrik

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Разработчик патча - Percona, к ним и послали. Так что все правильно.

 

А что правильно-то? Я-то че к нему ходить должен? Запрос, вызывающий крэш я привел, бага работает у всех, дебаг лично мой не требуется. Ну и занимайтесь дальше сами, раз взялись, а то на поход к бюрократам за подписью похоже, сходи туда, подпиши у того..

----------

## Azik

Существуют определенные нормы и правила обработки запросов в Багзилле. Этот запрос разработчики Gentoo не могут решить самостоятельно, поэтому попросили сообщить о проблеме разработчику патчей, а именно Percona (info@percona.com).

Судя по баге, проблема появляется только у вас, при весьма специфичных условиях, поэтому компетентно ответить и, возможно, решить сможет только разработчик.

----------

## andrik

 *Azik wrote:*   

> Существуют определенные нормы и правила обработки запросов в Багзилле. Этот запрос разработчики Gentoo не могут решить самостоятельно, поэтому попросили сообщить о проблеме разработчику патчей, а именно Percona (info@percona.com).
> 
> Судя по баге, проблема появляется только у вас, при весьма специфичных условиях, поэтому компетентно ответить и, возможно, решить сможет только разработчик.

 

Блин, я ж вроде не по-китайски в предыдущем посте написал, что работает у всех. Читать умеем? Возьми, да попробуй sql запрос, который я привел на своем mysql.. А вообще просто поставь phpmyadmin, да зайди в INFORMATION_SCHEMA из под рута со skip_innodb в my.cnf

А в Percona Lab я написал и выслал патчи из портов, только вот неделя прошла - ни ответа ни привета и там тоже.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *andrik wrote:*   

> а то на поход к бюрократам за подписью похоже, сходи туда, подпиши у того..

 

Дорогой Andrik, поддержкой Gentoo занимаются волонтеры в своё свободное время. Они тебе вообще ничего не обязаны и не должны.

Кроме того, все исходники Gentoo свободно доступны, и нет ничего что помешало бы сделать тебе свой дистрибутив на основе Gentoo и найти людей, а может даже платить им зарплату, которые будут отвечать на запросы пользователей так, как ты считаешь нужным.

Тему считаю закрытой.

----------

